# Prospective Marriage Visa "Don't do's" , Interview and letter ???



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am an Australian female and my fiancé is Brazilian. We are applying for the Prospective Marriage Visa for him as we will marry in Australia next year as long as all goes well.

My two questions are mostly regarding our letters to justify that we are in a genuine relationship and the interview.

My fiancé is of a well payed skilled profession that is needed in Australia currently and I as well. Should we mention in our letters to the Immigration Authorities that he is going to look for work when he gets to Australia also or should he not mention wanting to work in Australia at all?

I am currently in Brazil with him and quit my two year job 6 months ago so I could come over here to be with him. So yes, currently I have no job but I am a nurse so I am sure I will find no problem finding one. He and I both also have plenty of money saved up each. When we arrive to Australia we also intend to live in my parents house for a while (rent free) until we find a place. Should I explain all this in my letter so to declare that I will be a good sponsor? Should we also print our bank account balance so to show that we have enough funds to support ourselves? 

And finally, what are the general "Don't Do's" especially regarding interviews? We are in a very genuine and loving relationship but I don't want to get pinned for some question answered in the interview saying that he intends to look for some work as well. Is mentioning work or possibility of permanent immigration a general no-no? Or is it ok as this visa allows the applicant to work and marry and migrate with your fiancé?

Please I ask anyone to write their experiences and answer some of the questions that I have highlighted in red. 

Cheers


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

The PMV is almost always (I believe) followed by an application for permanent residency in Australia so I'm positive that it will not work against you to mention your partner's qualifications and his plan to seek Australian employment. I am unsure if when he comes over on a PMV he will have work rights or if those will only be granted when he applies for the onshore partner visa. If he will not have work rights on the PMV you should make sure you mention that he will not be looking for work until he can legally work in Australia.

As for the question of financial ability to sponsor - if your parents will be supporting you financially have them write a statutory declaration saying in what ways the will be contributing (living rent free in their home, etc) so it is clear to the DIAC.

And your last question, I have always seen the PMV as an avenue for fiancés to move to Australia, marry, and apply for permanent residency based on their marriage to an Australian citizen or permanent resident so if this is your intention I am sure it is fine to tell the DIAC that.

I would love someone who has applied for a PMV (I applied onshore for a de facto visa) to elaborate on all this.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

And I forgot to mention this thread in which forum users have written what they were asked by immigration in their interviews.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Whitney! 

I also just called one of the Migration Agents that offer advice from the Australian Embassy and she confirmed that it is encouraged to speak about my fiancés career and that he will look for a job. Apparently Aus Immigration would be more than happy to hear of his profession and wanting to work in Australia as they have a shortage of this profession. They suggest in our letters to write our plans until at least 2 years in the future including that we will both find work, if my parents will support us etc. They don't require bank accounts to support. 

I will also mention to other people that on the contrary THEY DO NOT WANT emails, chat logs etc (Despite what people on forums tell you). They just want photos. Just write a description below the photo of when and where. Our letters about our relationship, photos and statutory declarations are enough evidence for them. Please, anyone doubtful of this call the Migration Questions phone number listed on the relevant Embassy page and they will clear up all your questions. They are very good!! 

We will be submitting in the next couple of weeks. I will remember to update if he gets accepted. Fingers Crossed! 

Cheers!


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the follow up!


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

redandblue said:


> I will also mention to other people that on the contrary THEY DO NOT WANT emails, chat logs etc (Despite what people on forums tell you). They just want photos. Just write a description below the photo of when and where.


I had the helpline tell me the exact same thing, so I did not provide any transcripts of online interactions with my partner (Facebook, Skype, email, etc.) even though we were separated often during our relationship. I did, however, include a sheet with my application describing the extra evidence I had available in case they wanted to request more. I'm not sure if this was necessary, but I preferred to be safe than sorry. 

They do like to see photos - but not every photo that has ever been taken of you and your partner. They suggest you pick a small selection of photos that best demonstrate the characteristics of your relationship and your and your partner's happiness together. I have also heard that they particularly like to see pictures of you and your partner with each other's family and friends. Also consider including photos of the two of you on special trips and at special events.

Best of luck red and blue - I would LOVE to visit Brasil some day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey thanks queliwantstogo, 

Yeah I am not really keen to cut down a forest with all the wasted paper of our silly chat conversations anyways. Glad that they don't require this. I may also write a letter saying we have more evidence if needed just like yourself. I just made up a Word Document with a collection of our best photos and a description. Don't as yet have a photo with the family, I am here with him in Brazil so will do this weekend to add to the evidence. Its hard to get everyone together for a photo, hard enough trying to do a selfie with my fiancé aahah as he hates these. Lucky for me I have many! : P

Has your PMV been approved yet or are you still waiting? Would love to hear your experience when you are hopefully accepted. 

And please do visit Brazil, its a beautiful country with beautiful people! I love it here but we are planning to start our lives in Australia. Economically, Brazil is not a good country to live in at present even with a very good career. Engineers earn about a third of what they earn in Australia. : S 

Thanks for all the quick replies guys! This is my first forum post ever....never thought people responded so fast! Impressed. 

Tchau! Will keep updated.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I said this elsewhere, but here's the thing about chat logs, etc.:

1) Every embassy has different requirements. What yours tells you may not apply to other countries. 

2) They require evidence, if you've been apart (ESPECIALLY for defacto couples and spouses) that you have stayed in touch. If you stay in touch primarily via the internet, there may be no other way to evidence that. If you only provide DIAC with a phone log that shows one phone call a month, they're going to wonder why the heck you were only talking once a month!

3) They also require evidence that you're planning for the future together - conversations showing you planning for the future are great evidence of that!

I understand that you're just passing on what DIAC said to you, but before you go saying to everyone that what they've read in this forum is wrong, you need to understand that DIAC is NOT held responsible for giving incorrect information. We've had two applicants in the last six months say they were advised not to provide evidence of their relationship when they submitted their cases - just their forms and stat decs. They were told their COs would ask for them later. Lo and behold, their COs rejected their cases for - you guessed it - not enough evidence. MARA-registered migration agents, on the other hand, ARE held responsible if they give incorrect advice, and we've heard from several that chats, Skype logs, etc. are evidence of keeping in touch during prolonged absences. I put far, far more stock in their word than in DIAC's. And even if I didn't, I'd err on the side of caution and include them, because if they don't use them and just throw them away, that's fine - but if they need them as evidence and they aren't there and you get rejected - that's SO much worse!


----------



## wishful (Jun 14, 2011)

I concur with CollegeGirl regarding inclusion of chat log evidences especially with offshore partner applications (300, 309). If you compare DIAC's offshore and onshore (820) application document checklist, it is only in the onshore checklist wherein this is stated:



> Do not send photo albums, folders, computer disks, plastic sleeves, or *long* transcripts of skype or phone conversations as this will not be considered as evidence of your genuine and ongoing relationship.


Furthermore, you could still technically send skype and phone conversation as long as it is not "long". Also, it says photo albums are not acceptable, so does this mean that photo evidences are useless?

It is always better to be on the safe side.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes anybody taking the advice chat logs/emails are unnecessary needs to be wary. We were told dont bother providing photos so go figure!!

Theres been many instances on this forum of people sharing conflicting advice from DIAC. Every agent will have their own thoughts on what they want to see that sits outside the standard list of required evidence. 

While the info on this forum should only be taken as unprofessional advice, its still very dangerous for other users and future users to claim the advice you recieved is the correct one and the experience of others is not.


----------

